# The Multiply Movement



## sevenzedek (Apr 6, 2013)

The Multiply Movement appears to be led by David Platt and Francis Chan. I have been looking at their website here: Multiply Movement. What are your thoughts concerning this "movement"? Here are some questions to get you started:

1. What is biblical or unbiblical about this movement?

2. Does the material agree with covenant theology?

3. Is there good a emphasis on local church membership in the program?

4. Does this program promote church growth apart from existing ecclesiastical authority?

I do not have any good answers to these questions, however, after poking around their website I thought these issues could become concerning after getting into it.

Thoughts?


----------



## Christopher88 (Apr 6, 2013)

The question I have to ask as I too am wondering; is it the layman's jobs to "multiply" make disciples or the elders of the local church? The office of preaching and teaching is a fine line and should layman cross that line?


----------



## sevenzedek (Apr 7, 2013)

Stephen and Priscilla were not elders and they taught.

While a person may not be an ordained teacher, they may still do some teaching. If that is not so, then may the PB censor my remarks and the overall conduct on the board.

If we conclude that all people who are not elders should refrain from all teaching whatsoever, then evangelism and Christian witness for the spreading of the gospel is left up to those who are ordained. May I teach my son? May I share the gospel with my neighbor? Forbidding all teaching by non-elders does not seem consistent with scripture and works against one of the things the Multiply Movement is working against—lazy participants in the pew who leave church to those in the pulpit.

In my OPC, we have people who are not elders teaching others, however, I believe their teaching has the oversight of our elders.

While I like some of the ideas for which the Multiply Movement is advocating (e.g. member participation and evangelism), I wonder whether it encourages the idea of church membership apart from a local governing body.


----------



## Andres (Apr 7, 2013)

This is the very first sentence on their "About" page:



> Jesus’ command to make disciples in the Great Commission (Matt 28:18-20) was not intended solely for the early disciples, nor is disciple-making the responsibility of a special class of Christians.



I would take issue with that sentence because I do believe that Matt 28:19 was specifically directed at the early disciples. Do Chan and Platt advocate that all Christians also baptize all these people they are making into disciples?


----------



## Unoriginalname (Apr 7, 2013)

Andres said:


> I would take issue with that sentence because I do believe that Matt 28:19 was specifically directed at the early disciples. Do Chan and Platt advocate that all Christians also baptize all these people they are making into disciples?



I agree, in addition I am curious as to how they think their shtick is different from other ideas about evangelism.


----------



## sevenzedek (Apr 7, 2013)

Andres said:


> This is the very first sentence on their "About" page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I were involved in an outreach effort similar to the Multiply Movement (MM), I would not be doing it without the knowledge and prayers of my elders; much less would I attempt baptizing anyone. But I am still trying to figure out my role as a layman in efforts such as these. I have a desire to teach and I witness regularly to people at work and at other times when I have an opportunity to share Christ. I recognize that the MM may not be the best way to engage people who want to learn the fundamental truths of the faith from a reformed perspective, but hearing about this has stirred my thoughts about this issue again.


----------



## sevenzedek (Apr 7, 2013)

Unoriginalname said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > I would take issue with that sentence because I do believe that Matt 28:19 was specifically directed at the early disciples. Do Chan and Platt advocate that all Christians also baptize all these people they are making into disciples?
> ...



A serious question: What other ideas are there?

The shtick they seem to be promoting is to frame their program as one that requires a decision to become a disciple maker of people who become disciple makers. One of the things I fear about this approach is another home church movement.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Apr 7, 2013)

sevenzedek said:


> A serious question: What other ideas are there?
> 
> The shtick they seem to be promoting is to frame their program as one that requires a decision to become a disciple maker of people who become disciple makers. One of the things I fear about this approach is another home church movement.



Well there are home church, big tent, street preaching, and word + sacrament notions of what evangelicalism is. So I am more curious as to how Chan and Platt's understanding of outreach and evangelicalism differs from the ideas already out there. Is a "disciple maker" in there scheme someone like Help from Pilgrim's Progress who comes along side to help and encourage or does a "disciple maker" operate as a sort of guru or personal elder? I do not mean to sound cynical but anyone can say good things about how we should be more focused on reaching the lost or instructing people in the way of Godliness but the details of what they think that means is what separates the orthodox from the fads.


----------



## sevenzedek (Apr 7, 2013)

So I am not the only one who sees red flags about this MM. It would really be helpful at this point to hear from someone who knows about the MM first-hand.


----------



## Andres (Apr 7, 2013)

sevenzedek said:


> ...I am still trying to figure out my role as a layman in efforts such as these. I have a desire to teach and I witness regularly to people at work and at other times when I have an opportunity to share Christ.



When you say you desire to "teach" what do you mean? Do you want to teach Sunday school? Do you want to teach the adults or children? Do you want to teach your family (I don't know if you are married or not)? Do you want to start your own home bible study? 

How are you "witnessing" to people? Do you invite them to church? Do you attempt to lead them in the sinner's prayer? Do you go out on the street corner and hand out tracts? 

The problem I see with the MM is that it is nothing but a reenergized effort of the common evangelical approach to "witnessing" or "soul-winning" that's been around for some time. I was stuck in this fad for years and all it did was add undue pressure and guilt to my life because I never felt like I was telling enough people about Jesus. If I didn't tell everyone I met, they might die and go to hell and I'd be guilty because I wasn't bold enough to speak up! This concept isn't found anywhere in scripture. Instead what I do find in scripture is that God has commissioned certain men to the office of minister and as such these ministers are called and authorized to proclaim the gospel and administer the sacraments in the setting of the local church. Now does this mean all others have absolutely no role to play in evangelism? Certainly not! We are surely called to have a ready answer for the hope that is within us (1 Peter 3:15). We are surely called to pray for and love the lost around us. We should certainly be inviting the lost to come to church with us so that they might hear the good news of Jesus Christ! And lastly, men are certainly called to lead their families in godliness and point them to Christ, so that children may grow up to know Him as well.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 7, 2013)

Too bad the Apostles didn't have slick packaging, vimeo, and a marketing strategy. They might have changed the world. Oh. . . wait. . . they did.


----------



## sevenzedek (Apr 8, 2013)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Too bad the Apostles didn't have slick packaging, vimeo, and a marketing strategy. They might have changed the world. Oh. . . wait. . . they did.



In an effort to read this in love, I am not sure how I should read this or how I should respond seeing I started the thread myself.


----------

